

"They have a press release, we have many millions of customer" - Ballmer in 07 - rlmw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwIUEnXctuA

======
rlmw
Its also really interesting that the Symbian guy basically dismisses Android
as 'yet another linux platform'.

------
rlmw
I wonder how much Microsoft have changed strategy due to Google as compared to
Apple.

